# Kayamba's Sketchbook



## Kayamba (Jul 15, 2013)

I'm a student traditional artist, and I always try to improve on my artwork. Any kind critique is welcome. ^^ Let us begin.


----------



## Kayamba (Jul 15, 2013)




----------



## BORTZ (Jul 15, 2013)

Did you take pictures of your pictures with a potato? You need to find a scanner dude.


----------



## Kayamba (Jul 15, 2013)

I used 3DS Camera. ^^;
And I can't afford a scanner right now... I'm sorry...


----------



## BORTZ (Jul 16, 2013)

Are you in school? Im sure someone there has a scanner you can use.


----------



## Kayamba (Jul 16, 2013)

I wish I still was in school, but sadly, I'm not. I'm 24 years old.


----------



## BORTZ (Jul 16, 2013)

old. Im 23. Well, your drawings are good, what i can see of them


----------



## Ethevion (Jul 16, 2013)

Those are some great drawings, and that nurse 
Hope to see more from you


----------



## Kayamba (Jul 19, 2013)

Yep, I'm an old fart! XD
And thanks, chief. I'm about to post more now. ^^


----------



## Kayamba (Jul 19, 2013)




----------



## Kayamba (Jul 19, 2013)




----------



## Kayamba (Jul 19, 2013)

I've finally colored the previous two:












The next three were drawn for a good friend of mine on how I color my artwork:


----------



## Kayamba (Jul 22, 2013)

Whenever I see Kayamba breakdance in the game, the song "Can't Touch This" by MC Hammer instantly pops into my head! XD







This one is a concept sketch of what kind of outfit would Kayamba possibly wear during the Autumn and Winter months.







This one is the concept sketch for Cha Cha's outfit. With his, I tried going for a steampunk look.







This is a close-up of Cha Cha's face with the Autumn/Winter outfit.


----------



## acfa123 (Jul 22, 2013)

You're drawings are great. The characters look very unique and that is something many artists can appreciate. One of the things you should try to improve is how you frame your drawings. For example, have the characters that you draw stay inside of the page. Keep it up!


----------



## The Milkman (Aug 5, 2013)

Great drawings! But for a bit of constructive critism, I would suggest not breaking any more arms


----------



## joeyjoey396 (Aug 5, 2013)

One thing about the first picture is that it's hard to tell who's arm is who. And I think the girl's hand is backwards. Other than that, great drawings. I don't think I can do so myself, but I'm trying to help :3


----------



## DinohScene (Aug 5, 2013)

Weird question...
Would you ever consider to draw bishonen?

Love the art you done!


----------

